# POLL: Did you peak and what did you do about it?



## Marsu42 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm wondering about how the skill progression of other people is/was and if they feel they've "peaked" at some point and your photography results didn't get better. Did you ever feel you keep shooting and doing the same things over and over again, but lacked the imagination or skill to move on? Did you even feel that you were better in the past, for whatever reasons?

If so, I'd be interested what you do/did to be able to move forward. Keep experimenting? Read internet tutorials or books? Participate in dynamic range discussions on CR :-> ? 

I hope some people vote and share their thoughts. For me, learning to shoot "good" pictures was easy with some trial & error, "very good" is possible but requires a lot of concentration & time, but "really excellent" might need something I haven't acquired. Yet


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm always learning, and pickup a lot of good tips here (Some bad ones too )

New equipment does help me with things that I can't control like high ISO photography where supplemental light is forbidden and there is fast motion. That makes for less noise, but does not make better photos.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 16, 2014)

How would one measure whether their skills have peaked?

I would like to meet a photographer who claims that they have peaked and have nothing more to learn.... actually, I would probably hate that conversation.

Even with stacked 2X converters, I still can't see the point when my photography skills would peak ;D... I don't want them to peak.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 16, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> How would one measure whether their skills have peaked?



You can't measure it, just feel it for yourself - or ask other people when showing them current shots and the ones from the last months or years. If you or they cannot determine any progress considering technical or artistic skill, you've peaked. And in this context technical improvement doesn't mean 1d4->1dx or 5d2->5d3, even on CR :->


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 16, 2014)

Once I win the Nobel Prize for Photography ( ), have won every major contest/award, am a household name, have been published in expensive photo books, and make people cry in joy or sadness / gasp in amazement of my work, I'll let you know...until then, I'll keep working on getting better!


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 16, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> until then, I'll keep working on getting better!



I'm amazed by the confidence of the CR users, probably when sitting in front of a screen, typing posts on CR you feel like an invincible photog . As all people keep getting better (yes, I voted this too, but barely) I really have to check up on the posters: If people never peak, this means it'll be a tough fight for "photog of the year" in the future


----------



## slclick (Sep 16, 2014)

Just keep those creative lows, lulls and blocks coming and I'll never have an issue with peaking!


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 16, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > until then, I'll keep working on getting better!
> ...


I think the word you're really looking for is plateau and that's something we all do. The plateau doesn't have to be flat, however, but it's unlikely to be the jagged peak it was when we were just learning photography or moving into higher end equipment. I'm still hopeful for some future peaks, and each new genre requires a new climb. It's possible that one of those new climbs could lead to a far higher place than where one is right now


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 16, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I think the word you're really looking for is plateau and that's something we all do. The plateau doesn't have to be flat, however, but it's unlikely to be the jagged peak it was when we were just learning photography or moving into higher end equipment.



Well, I'm just learning photography  and in this case, "peak" is really the word that fits what I'm thinking of. That's because in my experience, when you're new at a genre or style, you're eager and put a lot of work and concentration into it. If you (i.e. I) don't keep moving forward, I'm becoming lazier and the results get *worse* - that's why I chose "peaked". Happened to me with mushroom macro focus stacking, good results, but a hilarious amount of work, so if it's becoming boring the shots aren't as good anymore.


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 16, 2014)

I voted for the first option. I am still learning and I feel I'm still improving. At least I certainly hope that is the case! If I've peaked at what I would describe as reasonable for a keen hobbyist, at the age of 24 then I will be very disappointed!


----------



## distant.star (Sep 16, 2014)

.
Tous les jours à tous points de vue je vais de mieux en mieux!!


----------



## Besisika (Sep 17, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Tous les jours à tous points de vue je vais de mieux en mieux!!


You must be in your young age. Get old and we will see if you are getting stronger, unless your positive attitude convinces you that weaker means better. "La ligne entre attitude positive et arrogance est tres mince"

Yes, I peaked some 2 years ago. Not because I was mister perfect, just I didn't know anymore how to get better. I realized that I had a lot to learn, just I didn't know how to.
I met someone who told me that my biggest problem was that I am too stuburn and assume too much that how I do or think is the right way. Like, I shoot with a very good camera and there is no need to fix anything in post I just need to shoot better, or it is the weakness of my camera that I don't get good result in low light, or I have shot in JPG for years and I have been fine so why would waste time in shooting raw, and so on.
I said to myself: I haven't win anything, I am not making good money, so why would I think that he is wrong?

I need to learn, and learn alot more. I am still nobody. Narrow mind made me peak. Will peak no more! That's why I read CR everyday; some good advice here sometime.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 17, 2014)

If there is a poll for most "boring and crappy photos", mines will be at top 

From the beginning, I build my gear based on my kids. Times went by, I
m getting bored with just kids photos. Decided to try sports and wildlife photography, well things are getting much more interesting now. Wish I have more times. 

About try diff. type of photography? Sports, wildlife, moon star etc....


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 17, 2014)

It's a slippery slope... Some days are good, others are really crappy. In some ways I think I'm much better today, but I often sense that I lack the "eye" I once had. Also lost that feeling I had for shadows and how they helped build depth and interest in a photo. Could be the penalty for shooting loads of birds and BIFs where split vision and split second timing throws me off the sane thinking needed to create a stunning image.
Other distractions in life, also part of the reason for situation as it is.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 17, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> It's a slippery slope... Some days are good, others are really crappy. In some ways I think I'm much better today, but I often sense that I lack the "eye" I once had. Also lost that feeling I had for shadows and how they helped build depth and interest in a photo. Could be the penalty for shooting loads of birds and BIFs where split vision and split second timing throws me off the sane thinking needed to create a stunning image.
> Other distractions in life, also part of the reason for situation as it is.


Shooting wildlife is an incredibly frustrating endeavor - the stupid models either don't show up, show up in the wrong place, or run away as soon as you get near them. Even if you find a cooperative one, they don't hold still, often stand in the worst light, and turn away from you as soon as you get them in focus. That's not to mention the 'studio' which either seems to give you amazing or crap light with no control and it changes by the second sometimes!

If you get a good wildlife shot, you feel amazing, but if you come home with nothing, you feel like the crappiest photographer. So back to the topic, you can peak one day, and crash the valley floor the next! That's why I try to mix it up a bit...


----------



## Menace (Sep 17, 2014)

I hope I'll always be getting better and better.


----------



## Roo (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm still a long way from peaking. As long as there are new skills to learn, new places to visit and lots of creative people to draw inspiration from I don't think I'll ever peak


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 20, 2014)

Roo said:


> I'm still a long way from peaking [...] I don't think I'll ever peak



I'll add this in my the list of "famous last words" :->


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 20, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still a long way from peaking [...] I don't think I'll ever peak
> ...



Here's another one:
"It's better to peak than to flatlin..... *beeeeeeeeeeeep*" :


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm getting better or getting more comfortable.

I started shooting skateboarding/longboarding in 2011,now I shoot mostly skateboarding and I have improved a great deal. I look at my shots from the past and chuckle.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 21, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> I look at my shots from the past and chuckle.



Maybe we should do a thread with comparisons "my shots from 3 years ago and now"  ... but I guess very few people would dare to participate.

I know when I look at my oldest shots, the "keepers" from back then would be deleted right in camera now and not even make it to postprocessing. Everything was horrible, content, framing and tech (iso 1250?!). I haven't peaked by now, but I guess it's normal progress gets less spectacular the longer you shoot.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 21, 2014)

lol I just flat lined for a number of years weddings are evil same with reunion`s but that on film not digital and manual focus camera's balky speed lights etc. now its wildlife and the evil hate crime of image noise. some of my 6400 iso images will have beat the pants off my tri-x any day of the year. I also need to learn to shoot in constant mode still only doing like 3-4 bursts while taking birds in flight not a constant 7 fps till buffer fills. bad habit from film days with winders at 2.5 fps and 36 shots I guess you really want to make it count.


----------



## pwp (Sep 22, 2014)

So have there been peaks and troughs? Certainly. But it's not like there is just one big peak followed by a slippery slope of decline. Like any creative profession or interest, there will inevitably be peaks and troughs. But passion and insatiable curiosity will always pull you through to the next level.

If the passion is alive, you'll just keep getting better. No passion = no growth.
Sometimes I look back at work I used to think was good and just groan at my ineptitude. 
Sometimes I look back at work I used to think was good and feel inspired by my real or perceived brilliance.
Go figure...

There are times when I have feel I am plateauing, but something always comes along to jolt me onward and upward. In the past that might have been a new job, and since I have had my own business, it could be getting a new, interesting client on board. Or an equipment purchase. It happened in a big way during the transition from film to digital. 

Last year I could feel a plateau coming on and decided to make a big reach into video production. This involved initial baby-steps, then full-on training with a highly distinguished documentary film maker, an awesome spend on equipment which has to remain a state secret, and then training in sound engineering and editing with Premier Pro CC. 

-pw


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 22, 2014)

voted option one and adding- 'hopefully'.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Marsu. 
I voted no I'm still getting better, but I think it is only technically better, I seem to be lacking the "eye" for a great shot. I saw a very energetic photographer leaning over the side of the paddle steamer we were on yesterday, I couldn't for the life of me see what he saw but he was re framing through the railings over the railings???? 
I wonder if the "eye" for a shot can be learned or if you just have it or don't? I'm fairly sure that is an artistic thing, also almost certain that I don't have an artistic bone in my body! :'(
Oh well I have some nice average shots to remember the day by. 
If I have peaked it would be about knee height to most on here! :-[

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 22, 2014)

Some of the philosophies I try to adhere on.

1. There's always something better.
2. You're just as good as your last work.
3. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
4. Next time, I have to do better.
5. There's always something good in everything.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 22, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> I wonder if the "eye" for a shot can be learned or if you just have it or don't?



I have asked myself that same question for years. Technically, my photographs are very good. But then the technical aspect of photography is the easy part. The artistic composition aspect of photography, I still struggle with. 

Like many aspects of art, some of it can be learned. There are artistic techniques that can be taught/learned. However, the extra "something" (what the French call "something special" ;D ) I am not sure can be learned.

The best, I feel, that I can expect is that with practice and learnin' I can unlock what artistic ability I have. But I am doubtful I will be able to increase my native artistic ability.

But not every photograph has to be fine art. One of the many advantages of being an amature photographer is that I only have to shoot for myself.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 22, 2014)

Regarding the "eye", and my thoughts about it:

When I'm too occupied getting everything right, technically, I easily miss. It's when I try to let go, that I most often succeed. If I am too occupied pondering about the job situation, health, my economy and so forth, then my mind is not really here and now, and my shots will be less interesting, and have less Umpfh! ( = the ability to hit you in the stomach, make you want to take it to your heart, and a few other parameters that only exist behind the camera, and in the mind of the viewer). When I shoot to please me, then more people seem to like the outcome. When I shoot with the intent of pleasing others, there are no soul in it.

Somewhere in all this lays the "eye".
It's *100% sense*, plus 100% feel, and, I dare to say, almost *0% sensor.*


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 22, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Somewhere in all this lays the "eye". It's *100% sense*, plus 100% feel, and, I dare to say, almost *0% sensor.*



I know the effect, on some days I start shooting and everything is just crappy. But usually I'm too eager than to just admit it and put the camera away, at least for some hours :-\. I hope I'll learn to focus faster in the future. In these situations having some "fallback" camera setup (auto-iso with fast shutter speed vs. shake, deeper dof vs missed focus, ...) helps because once I have at least one good shot, it usually gets better.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 22, 2014)

From "awful" to "sometimes ok"  - really, given even the tiniest bit of effort, it is hard not to improve from "rank amateur", particularly when some adaptation to new gear (or aging eyes) is needed. :


----------

